# 47th Annual Pumpkin Run Samsula Florida



## AMC (Oct 20, 2011)

The Apollo Motorcycle Club is proud to announce that we will be hosting the 47th Annual Pumpkin Run the weekend before Halloween October 27th-29th in Samsula FL.

Pre-entry for the event will again be $50.00 per person which includes a free event T-shirt and a free ticket to the Saturday evening raffle. Online pre-registration will open Friday September 1st at noon and close Sunday October 22nd at midnight. apollomotorcycleclub.com

Post-entry for the event will also again be $60.00 per person at the gate. ( No free T-shirt or raffle ticket with post entries) Cash, Debit or credit (no American Express) ********NO CHECKS*******

There will be no gate fee, and minors 12 and under are $20.00 both Pre-entry and Post-entry.

This year is going to be a whole lot different than previous years, as we will be catering to the Side by Side crowd with wide open trails and several vendor sponsored "PARTY" stops with many surprises.

Hypersona will once again play on Friday night from 8pm till midnight.

AMC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMC (Oct 20, 2011)

*****Important announcement *****

Rude and Disrespectful behavior will NOT be tolerated at this years 47th Annual Pumpkin Run (PERIOD)

All vehicles, licenses plates and machines will be photographed upon entering the property, anyone observed displaying undesirable conduct or not complying with event staff request will be photographed and given a WARNING, a second offense and you will be escorted off the property by the Sheriffs department. Refusing to leave the property or alluding event staff and we will have your vehicle and trailer towed off the property at the registered owners expense.

Your admission fee DOES NOT grant you unlimited access to the property, participants will remain on only marked trails (orange or green arrows) 

Our main access road to the camping area is for vehicles only, unless crossing from one side to the other at the designated spot (middle) to access showers and bike wash area.

Please adhere to these rules and enjoy this event.

Thank you
Dave Marshall 
Event Chairman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

